# I am in love with Aldi grocery right now!



## Tiff88 (Aug 24, 2016)

I swear that place gets better all the time! They're like a miniature off-brand Wal-Mart! I say this because they've always have odd things you wouldn't find in a run of the mill grocery store. As we were shopping today, my husband , who is not 100% on board with Felix, pointed out a scratching post with a landing on top! It's small, but does the job and it was only $15. They had a couple of colors to chose from and 2 different styles. They've also got pet carriers large enough for a full grown cat or a small dog, food bowls, mats, leashes, harnesses -- while the variety isn't very vast, it beats going to Big Chain Over-Priced pet store. But do not buy the pet food there! Just thought you all would enjoy my steak of the day! My kitten loves it!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

I'll bet your cat likes the seat. Makes him feel all important and all.


----------



## Pook (Aug 29, 2016)

We have something like that ... it's the Kitty Throne. Aldi is here too - love that place! I got my dog's collar there; it's pink with white pawprints and it was fairly cheap!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

They sell SCRATCHING POSTS!?

I'll have to go there! I've heard they were getting more of a selection!


----------



## Pook (Aug 29, 2016)

bluemilk said:


> They sell SCRATCHING POSTS!?
> 
> I'll have to go there! I've heard they were getting more of a selection!


Yes, you've got to check em out! Also, I can't remember the brand name of it but they carry a canned corn beef hash that hubby loves! I think it's Aimee's or something like that.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I just saw a flyer for them in my mail. I would have tossed it if you hadn't posted. They owe you some advertising money


----------



## CatsRkids2 (Sep 2, 2016)

they also usually have a nice selection of green plants which at mine I like too. got to get used to taking my own plastic bags though.


----------

